# [2008] Why can't we create Polls?



## alwysonvac (Mar 4, 2008)

Why can't members create Polls?

I noticed that I have that option on other sites but not on TUG.


----------



## Keitht (Mar 4, 2008)

Maybe we should have a poll to decide whether or not members should be able to create polls.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 4, 2008)

any moderator can create a poll for you...all you have to do is ask =)


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 10, 2012)

*Just following up on my original email from year ago.*

LOL, I was thinking about polls again and found this very old post.

Why can't TUG members create a poll on their own? Why do we have to go through a moderator? Was it abused in the past?

The reason I'm asking this question is because on more than one occasion my poll questions were modified by the moderator. As a result, the polls didn't reflect what I originally requested. I can understand grammatical corrections but this was not the case. It's just a little frustrating after spending time thinking about what you want to ask.


----------



## Slinger (Jun 18, 2016)

alwysonvac said:


> LOL, I was thinking about polls again and found this very old post.
> 
> Why can't TUG members create a poll on their own? Why do we have to go through a moderator? Was it abused in the past?
> 
> The reason I'm asking this question is because on more than one occasion my poll questions were modified by the moderator. As a result, the polls didn't reflect what I originally requested. I can understand grammatical corrections but this was not the case. It's just a little frustrating after spending time thinking about what you want to ask.



Are polls still only allowed to be posted by moderators?

I know from the past running my own vBulliten forum that you can create any number of "classes" of users (admin, moderators, vips, etc...) and set up individual permissions for each class/group. Though it takes some more work to set up, is this something that has been offered or discussed?


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 19, 2016)

There have been no changes in this policy.  This prevents filling up the board and our database with frivolous polls like "What's your favorite color?".  

If you have a desire for a poll, as Brian said back in 2008, "any moderator can create a poll for you...all you have to do is ask =) ".


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 19, 2016)

Makai Guy said:


> There have been no changes in this policy.  This prevents filling up the board and our database with frivolous polls like "What's your favorite color?".
> 
> If you have a desire for a poll, as Brian said back in 2008, "any moderator can create a poll for you...all you have to do is ask =) ".



Is that really the fear? It seems somewhat unfounded. Do we really think people will post frivolous polls? Moderators have the right to moderate said polls and close them if they deem it necessary.


----------



## Slinger (Jun 19, 2016)

Makai Guy said:


> There have been no changes in this policy.  This prevents filling up the board and our database with frivolous polls like "What's your favorite color?".



Maybe you misread my post. Let me try again....



			
				Slinger said:
			
		

> I know from the past running my own vBulliten forum that you can create any number of "classes" of users (admin, moderators, vips, etc...) and set up individual permissions for each class/group. Though it takes some more work to set up, is this something that has been offered or discussed?



You set a standard, maybe its a combination of say two years membership plus 500 posts or something, if you then trust that person they are now considered a VIP status (or you pick the name). Anyone that has reached said status will have permission granted to post polls. That way it's not people posting "What's you favorite color?" The people that would have this status generally don't have the time in their day/lives/business to be posting frivolous polls. I am NOT saying grant everyone the access but rather a set group. 

Do you now understand my question?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 19, 2016)

we are going to replace vbulletin with a newer software here within the next few months anyway, can revisit this then.

although as long as ive been here, ive not see an overwhelming number of requests to create polls?


----------



## Slinger (Jun 19, 2016)

Changing away from vBulletin is a shame, to me anyway. I really like the software. So as of now, I will stand by and wait for the future to arrive.  Thank you for taking the time to reply.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 19, 2016)

sadly the options for upgrading to later versions of vbulletin are well....like picking from two bad apples....and we simply cant continue to use this extremely outdated version forever, eventually it will simply no longer be supported.

What we will be moving to (xenforo) will still retain the same "bulletin board" feel, and the upgrade will not require anyone to reregister, nor will we lose any posts or data currently within vbulletin.

I believe someone mentioned in another thread that Disboards recently migrated from vbulletin to this new forum software as well, it is extremly popular and by most measures the most suggested and successful upgrade from vbulletin.

We hope it will expand the forum and make things more user friendly for both existing members, and all new members who find TUG!


----------

